# You know Jack - now meet his son, Frost.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

These aren't my pictures. 

My part time dog for the next few months. He's blind in one eye since Jack accidentally kicked him in the face, but his breeder is moving out of the state and another breeder (who is closer to me, anyway) wants to breed him. So we're going to share custody while she works on titling the bitch she wants to breed him with. 

What happens after that remains to be seen and depends largely on my ability not to lose my ever loving. I don't have the time/emotional energy right now to commit to much (so I'm just not), but I'm excited by the opportunity to LEARN THINGS.

He's a sweet dog. Little smaller than Jack, much better head. Slightly less scared to death of just about everything.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Yours is an exciting post. Keep us updated!  Oh, and I'd love to hear your expanded experiences with the personalities of rat terriers, especially. I've been encouraging my fiance to consider one when we move in together. They sound great for him on paper, and I could coexist with one, I think, much more easily than his other breed interests. Haha.

Frost is a handsome guy. Lovelove the red. Jack makes pretty babies! What can't that dog do?!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Frost is gorgeous! Exciting news!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My niece has a Rat Terrier and my sister liked him so much, she got a female. They are both a solid sort of blue-gray color with the proper amount of white on them. Both of them are really active and love everyone. Attached is a picture of my sister's when it was a puppy. She just turned six months old now and she had an appointment to get her spayed but she came in season so has to wait now.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! That Blue/Gray is an awesome color too!  I love Terriers too ...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Oh, and I'd love to hear your expanded experiences with the personalities of rat terriers, especially. I've been encouraging my fiance to consider one when we move in together. They sound great for him on paper, and I could coexist with one, I think, much more easily than his other breed interests. Haha.
> 
> Frost is a handsome guy. Lovelove the red. Jack makes pretty babies! What can't that dog do?!


I will! I can't wait to get exposure to more dogs and have a better understanding of what the possible range is, instead of basing that on limited exposure to one breeder's dogs. I'm pretty smitten, and the more time I'm around them the more smitten I become, but - I have a lot to learn and a lot of dogs to see. (Out of curiosity, what are some of his other breed interests?)

Jack can do it ALL. Not that I'm biased or anything. It's kind of weird - I didn't think I was going to like the red much, but I really do.



Kyllobernese said:


> My niece has a Rat Terrier and my sister liked him so much, she got a female. They are both a solid sort of blue-gray color with the proper amount of white on them.w.


What an adorable puppy! 



Abbylynn said:


> Frost is gorgeous! Exciting news!


Rat terriers are - something. The ones I've met are kind of awesome in as much as they straddle all sorts of lines to become solidly MODERATE dogs. They're active, but they have an off switch. They're terriers, but they're biddable. They'll work, but they won't get obsessive about it. They have a prey drive, but they're not going to be nuts about THAT either. I like that.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

> I will! I can't wait to get exposure to more dogs and have a better understanding of what the possible range is, instead of basing that on limited exposure to one breeder's dogs. I'm pretty smitten, and the more time I'm around them the more smitten I become, but - I have a lot to learn and a lot of dogs to see. (Out of curiosity, what are some of his other breed interests?)


I'm super excited for you, aah!

He's a huge fan of the sportier terriers, especially the JRT. The family Jack Russel was "his" dog growing up. He also loves German shepherds and likes the look of huskies. The problem is that the breeds and mixes he gravitates to are pretty high energy, and he is not accustomed to exercising or training his dogs. His family loves their dogs like children, but don't take them on regular walks or outings or really enforce any rules. I'm sure my SO would enjoy doing things with his dog occasionally, especially living with crazy-dog-person me. But I think it unwise for him to get a particularly go, go, go or challenging dog. That, and the stereotypical terrier drives _me _more than a little zany.


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

:O!
He
Is
Beautiful
I can say that about a male dog, right? lol


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

OMG he is so freaking cute!

BF and I were talking about future dogs and hes all for having another rat terrier with Rox ( but maybe slightly bigger then her)... oh someday....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I'm super excited for you, aah!
> 
> He's a huge fan of the sportier terriers, especially the JRT. The family Jack Russel was "his" dog growing up. He also loves German shepherds and likes the look of huskies. The problem is that the breeds and mixes he gravitates to are pretty high energy, and he is not accustomed to exercising or training his dogs. His family loves their dogs like children, but don't take them on regular walks or outings or really enforce any rules. I'm sure my SO would enjoy doing things with his dog occasionally, especially living with crazy-dog-person me. But I think it unwise for him to get a particularly go, go, go or challenging dog. That, and the stereotypical terrier drives _me _more than a little zany.



Ugh, yeah. Those would be a lot to handle for someone who wasn't really active. 

I have a hard time with 'real' terriers. The stubbornness, plus the insane prey-drive, PLUS the energy level all adds up to, to me, a dog that is hard for me to live with. Don't get me wrong, I appreciate them! I just appreciate them more when they're not mine. My mom and stepdad have a JRT that's nearly exactly Jack's age. Jack is in better shape (because he's owned by me....) and has better speed, condition, and endurance than their Casper, but in the house Casper is still a bit of a restless nut. Jack just goes and sacks out on the bed or sofa and is done with it. That's pretty typical of my experiences with the breed as a whole, so far: high energy and willing to GO, but also very willing to stop. Actually, sometimes, almost too willing to stop. 

Downsides I actually see in PRACTICE (and still, limited experience here but gaining more) are more that they tend to be pretty sensitive, which can be good and bad, and they ARE a bit stubborn. Not the same kind of stubborn as a JRT, just... passively resistant, sometimes? Not sure how to describe what I mean, except in saying I wouldn't exactly say they have the best work ethic in the world. You're never going to have them blow you off, but they might very well stand there, stare blankly and just refuse to engage if you're pushing too hard and they don't find what you're asking fun. Jack's a pretty extreme example , and most don't shut down, but to some degree or another 'this isn't fun, don't wanna' comes into play. Make it fun for them and they'll turn inside out for you. 

And I'm babbling all over  I'll let you know once I've hung out with some more and have a better range of more dogs how accurate my impressions continue to be. And what else I learn.



missPenny said:


> :O!
> He
> Is
> Beautiful
> I can say that about a male dog, right? lol


You absolutely can! He is a REALLY pretty guy. 



LOSt said:


> OMG he is so freaking cute!
> 
> BF and I were talking about future dogs and hes all for having another rat terrier with Rox ( but maybe slightly bigger then her)... oh someday....


I really support everyone having rat terriers. They're awesome  

How big is Rox?


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh he is yummy! So I guess you will be so flat out out....no time.....geez........thats too bad........sooooo...:wink:..I can help! I will happily take Kylie off your hands! Yay! Win win
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

voodookitten said:


> Oh he is yummy! So I guess you will be so flat out out....no time.....geez........thats too bad........sooooo...:wink:..I can help! I will happily take Kylie off your hands! Yay! Win win
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Ahahaha- Kylie will have to be pried out of my cold, dead, hands. I appreciate the compliment, though! And she appreciates the love.


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

CptJack said:


> How big is Rox?


she is about 16 lbs. just a bit bigger then the cats... today though we took her out into the woods and a cranberry bog in my town.. oh man, she was in heaven! such a happy hike dog. We're moving to the area and I cant wait till I can have her off leash.. shes gonna have so much fun running around there! How bis is Jack? he looks big in pictures... but I know they can be deceiving....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LOSt said:


> she is about 16 lbs. just a bit bigger then the cats... today though we took her out into the woods and a cranberry bog in my town.. oh man, she was in heaven! such a happy hike dog. We're moving to the area and I cant wait till I can have her off leash.. shes gonna have so much fun running around there! How bis is Jack? he looks big in pictures... but I know they can be deceiving....


Jack's 18"/25lbs. He is NOT a tiny dog, by any means and is probably closer to medium than small, even, though the small end of it. That's right at the top of the breed standard. Frost is 15", and should weigh 20-22. He's a bit chunky at the moment. Both of those work for me, but I gravitate MUCH more toward the standard rat terriers than the miniatures.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Kylie will have to be pried out of my cold, dead, hands.


That can be arranged......lol :whoo:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

voodookitten said:


> That can be arranged......lol :whoo:


Pffft. You'll have to get past Thud. Come to think of it, you might have to get past her. 

LOSt, this is a pretty good picture of Jack, for scale/size:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack ... You know my childhood dog was given to me as a baby and he lived to be 17. He was a Terrier mix of 12 pounds fully grown ... but I have often wondered for years now ... if he was not a mix of a Rat Terrier. He was just the best dog! He looked like a shrunken all black Rat Terrier with four white tipped feet. I suppose this is why I am still so fond of Terriers ... even though I had been a "Big" dog person for many many years until as of lately. I will definitely be enjoying all your posts to come and all your newly learned information.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> CptJack ... You know my childhood dog was given to me as a baby and he lived to be 17. He was a Terrier mix of 12 pounds fully grown ... but I have often wondered for years now ... if he was not a mix of a Rat Terrier. He was just the best dog! He looked like a shrunken all black Rat Terrier with four white tipped feet. I suppose this is why I am still so fond of Terriers ... even though I had been a "Big" dog person for many many years until as of lately. I will definitely be enjoying all your posts to come and all your newly learned information.


My first dog as a kid, that was with me almost all the way through school, was a little brown fiest/chi mix. (RT are fiests, not all fiests are RT). My grandpa gave her to me when I was FOUR. She slept with me every night under the covers, and when she finally died he tried to give me his big old rough collie. I declined but - man. Dogs in my life, you know? You never forget them and they all shape you. Especially, somehow, those early ones.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! Congrats on your temporary addition.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Gorgeous boy! Congrats on your temporary addition.


Thanks! He's a really neat little dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, and on the subject of RT generalities - 

Neither Jack nor Frost had ever laid eyes on a cat before coming here. Both have been interested, sniffed them, and then ignored them entirely. Frost has done earth dog trials and Jack REGULARLY dispatches small rodents in the yard. Same sex aggression doesn't seem to be a thing in the breed, either. For terriers, that's pretty good on both fronts.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty cool! RTs sound great! I think my friends friend had a pack (she was from Arizona, but became ill , I think she and the dogs are back in Boston these days)-- never really knew much about that breed, Frost is a fine looking dog!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Pretty cool! RTs sound great! I think my friends friend had a pack (she was from Arizona, but became ill , I think she and the dogs are back in Boston these days)-- never really knew much about that breed, Frost is a fine looking dog!


They're pretty awesome 'jack of all trade' farm dogs. I adore that about them. It's all moderate and they're not The Best at anything, but there's also just about nothing they CAN'T do.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Frost has been here since Sunday evening. Yesterday and Monday, he didn't do a whole heck of a lot. Curious, but cautious and kind of kept to himself to check things out.

This morning I let him out of his crate and he leaped straight up and licked me on the nose.

I think he's probably a little more confident than Jack. Just a little.


----------

